# Saturday.....



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon :yawn:

Wearing this...

* Orient CER1A001B0 cal.46D(?) 21 Jewels*


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

managed to doge the office party and get away after just three shandies in time to get home and get all the pressies wrapped. result!

probably this tomorrow, cheap and cheerful, but on a nice hirshe rally and deployment.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing both of these again tomorrow:

Rolex x 2



















Mark


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one in the morning:










Cheers


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

came in wearing this










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This LIP Himalaya.

Bertrand


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Hamilton 'Cape Horn' today...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

710 arrives home tomorrow after 2 weeks away, so today I will be mostly cleaning the house :lol:

wearing this for the morning at least


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Starting off with an electric today, Edox with a 9157 movement.










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Alexus said:


> Hamilton 'Cape Horn' today...


Alexus, love these Hamiltons ....not seen this model before. What year are these? They're not in RenÃ© Rondeau's definitive "Hamilton Wristwatches : A Collector's Guide", so I guess they are post 1969... The cases, crowns, lugs, even the main hands look very similiar to the LIP Nautic-Ski h34r: (below):


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Something shiny for me today ... Paul


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

This IWC for the whole weekend.

Simon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s a `orrible, wet & windy day out there so I`ve decided to start it with these....

*Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

PVD Enzo with Mesh for me today










Have a great weekend all!

Jan


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

X33 this miserable morning.










I like Andy's Edox  great looking watch 

Mike


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

A bit on the large size for my wrists but I like it.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> Something shiny for me today ... Paul


Very nice!

I'm wearing this this morning:


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

time for the lord marvel this morning










have a nice weekend!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> > Hamilton 'Cape Horn' today...
> ...


Yes, not sure at all, what year they are. The number on the back 64040-3 maybe a clue.

Someone out there maybe be able to help.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Alexus said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Alexus said:
> ...


I did a little more research...it is the same Super Compressor case. Pinched picture from the net shows the back and inside of your case:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Fresh in to me this morning and I rather like it:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Divex for me on today as it's persisting it down here.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Vostok today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Omega SHOM whilst I decide if it should be put on the block to raise some funds... hmm...


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JHM said:


> PVD Enzo with Mesh for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cracking shot!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bathys on a leather Nato today.

Alasdair


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Nursing a bit of a hangover, wearing this...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm being very lazy and can't be bothered to go and get anything else, so I'm still wearing the Ocean 2000, but if/when I do, it will probably be this one:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only one choice for me today, especially with this awful weather


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Damasko today for me


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Back to the 50 for me


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Still this at the moment










probably this tonight - out for a few pints & a curry :tongue2:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Master Grande Taille :lol:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Seiko MM 300m


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry very bad pic mdv500 beater


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to this for the second half of the cleaning (just the ironing and the bathroom to do now  )


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Seiko 6138-0011 for me today, courtesy of JonW. Found a 19mm strap I had lying around, looks pretty good to me  . A quick snap just taken.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

managed to sort this combo out .new nato that shawn bought me (he is a legend) simple to fit once you know how ,cheers minkle for that link great help.

anyway doing my packing today off early in the morning and the monster is coming away with me .



















anyway have a great xmas guys dont eat too much and dont spend too much and ill be back in the new year ,and hopefully it will be a prosperous one for us all .

jason.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

+ 1 for the SINN U1










Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> managed to sort this combo out .new nato that shawn bought me (he is a legend) simple to fit once you know how ,cheers minkle for that link great help.
> 
> anyway doing my packing today off early in the morning and the monster is coming away with me .
> 
> ...


Looks great on the nato. All the best Jason, have a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Seiko 6138-0011 for me today, courtesy of JonW. Found a 19mm strap I had lying around, looks pretty good to me  . A quick snap just taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding Gary, hard to believe it's the same watch. Why didn't I buy it while I had the chance? Answer: because I'm too busy buying watches that don't work from ebay, that's why.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Toshi said:


> changed over to this for the second half of the cleaning (just the ironing and the bathroom to do now  )


Really like that one.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve said:


> Outstanding Gary, hard to believe it's the same watch. Why didn't I buy it while I had the chance? Answer: because I'm too busy buying watches that don't work from ebay, that's why.


Don't worry mate, I do exactly the same too. Just taken delivery of an ebay gamble (small bad photo's and vague description). Admittedly it works but it's quite badly scratched and I know they'll annoy the hell out of me :taz:. I'll probably buy a donor watch and end up spending more making one good one than a decent one would have cost me in the first place :wallbash:. Live and learn I guess.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Went out for a Christmas meal & decided some colour would be appropriate for the occasion so I wore these two..

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










*Полйот ОКЕАН `Командирские БМФ` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels*


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Had the OM on all day.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

This arrived today, amongst a few others ... and the subject of my teaser post...

Thought i would wear it, as due to several deals falling through..looks like it will be straight back out again.... :cry2:

But will enjoy it while i can...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> This arrived today, amongst a few others ... and the subject of my teaser post...
> 
> Thought i would wear it, as due to several deals falling through..looks like it will be straight back out again.... :cry2:
> 
> But will enjoy it while i can...


 Fabulous Keith, my all time fave 

Andy


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M and I are doing a bit of diving tonight :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT15*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ended up with this Seiko for the evening


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Started with this










And am now wearing this


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Seiko 6138-0011 for me today, courtesy of JonW. Found a 19mm strap I had lying around, looks pretty good to me  . A quick snap just taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great mate! Glad youre enjoying it


----------

